# moving to bath



## newinbath (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,

In the spring i will be moving to Bath U.K. after having lived and worked in New York for the past 12 years. Im a Greek citizen therefore will have no problem with visas or work permits but am questioning if i have to register somewhere as a new resident in order to apply for health care etc. 

Since i have lived abroad for quite a while i would like take my household goods and my car with me. Does anybody know details about import tax and if there 're any regulations for exemption as part of a relocation?

Last not least, would be nice to know if people from New York or the US and or Greece are living in Bath? Would be happy to make contact.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

newinbath said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the spring i will be moving to Bath U.K. after having lived and worked in New York for the past 12 years. Im a Greek citizen therefore will have no problem with visas or work permits. Id like though to take my household goods and my car with me. Does anybody know details about import tax and if there 're any regulations for exemption as part of a relocation?
> 
> Additionally it would be nice to know if people from New York or the US and or Greece are living in Bath? Would be happy to make contact.


Don't bother bringing household goods, esp electrical, as different voltage and technical specs may mean your appliance won't work or require costly adaptation. Even furniture can be unyieldly as British homes are typically much smaller than US. And for your car too, as you'll have a left-hand drive car on British roads driving on the left, it will require costly adaptations to make it street legal and, unless it's a model widely sold in UK, getting spares and servicing may become an issue, plus the cost of shipping, insurance and customs clearance can mount up. Sell it in US and get a used car in UK.


----------



## newinbath (Oct 1, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Don't bother bringing household goods, esp electrical, as different voltage and technical specs may mean your appliance won't work or require costly adaptation. Even furniture can be unyieldly as British homes are typically much smaller than US. And for your car too, as you'll have a left-hand drive car on British roads driving on the left, it will require costly adaptations to make it street legal and, unless it's a model widely sold in UK, getting spares and servicing may become an issue, plus the cost of shipping, insurance and customs clearance can mount up. Sell it in US and get a used car in UK.


Appreciate the respond. The items I' m bringing over are mostly books, cloths and art, would not consider electrics. My car is a mini coopers, almost new and would pain to let go of it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

newinbath said:


> Appreciate the respond. The items I' m bringing over are mostly books, cloths and art, would not consider electrics. My car is a mini coopers, almost new and would pain to let go of it.


Personal belongings are fine. As for bringing your Mini Cooper, remember you have no warranty cover for a US-import and have to pay for all repairs, it will be costly to insure a left hand drive import (and limited choice of insurers), and you still have to get it modified to comply with UK regulations (esp lights and safety equipment) plus all the other costs. As Minis are made in UK by BMW in Oxford, it makes much sense still to sell it and get a good used model in UK, where you get a vast choice.


----------



## newinbath (Oct 1, 2010)

*moving to Bath from New York*

Hi, 

I posted another threat with general questions under newinbath. One of my inquiries is, if an American, Greek or German community exists in Bath since I' m moving there shortly. Have been living and working in New York for many years but am of Greek origin and born/ raised in Germany. Sounds confusing  however would be nice if such exist and i can contact them.


----------



## newinbath (Oct 1, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Personal belongings are fine. As for bringing your Mini Cooper, remember you have no warranty cover for a US-import and have to pay for all repairs, it will be costly to insure a left hand drive import (and limited choice of insurers), and you still have to get it modified to comply with UK regulations (esp lights and safety equipment) plus all the other costs. As Minis are made in UK by BMW in Oxford, it makes much sense still to sell it and get a good used model in UK, where you get a vast choice.


Thanks for the advice. Need to dry my tears now


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Dude there is an excellent Orthodox community in bath also. Just google if you are interested.


----------



## newinbath (Oct 1, 2010)

voltron said:


> Dude there is an excellent Orthodox community in bath also. Just google if you are interested.


I found one in Bristol but none in bath. Please direct me if possible

Kyriaki


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

newinbath said:


> I found one in Bristol but none in Bath. Please direct me if possible.


The only Orthodox church I can find in Bath is Russian, Bath Orthodox Christian Web Site
Nearest Greek Orthodox church is indeed in Bristol.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, Its the one above. 

The orthodox church are small in England and you will find greeks / russians / romanians and many more there. Also there are quie a few English converts and the litergy will be in English with the odd bit of slavonic (that even the russians don't understand)..


----------

